# AU bands GPS



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Is global not selling bands this year?


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

That is correct i called them about 2 weeks ago and they said that they are not selling AU bands this year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

well at least there is plenty other places selling them like foys, jedds, siegals,vita king and new england pigeon supply


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Are the bands from those other places all plastic like the new AU bands? I must say, those new AU bands are really ugly. I want the aluminum inner ring back!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

I would guess they are pretty much all the same but cant honestly say one way or the other


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

AU bands are plastic and so as the IF bands, I'm not sure if those two organizations make some aluminum bands for the clubs...Even the I-Com band from IF is plastic...I wonder if any members here have this kind of bands?


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

We just had a club meeting yesterday to distribute our club bands. They're just like those bands, but a light yellowish color. And yes, the inner rings are plastic too!


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, the new bands are plastic they are lighter then the old ones, I have done banded 22 babies I like them.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I received my IF bands from my club this past weekend. They are the same looking as last year.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

A_Smith said:


> I received my IF bands from my club this past weekend. They are the same looking as last year.


yea, ours are too. Last year or maybe the year before, the IF sent out bands made like the ones the AU has this year for members to try out. I had already banded my babies for the year, but I didn't see anything wrong with them. They were just different. Funny........though.....it seems to be a cheaper product, but the price on the band is doubling next year. Go figure.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yup, IF bands are the same as always. The only difference is the words are just a little bit bigger. But you can hardly tell  Their new plastic I-COM bands are optional. I don't like the all plastic ones.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I wish the birds themselves could put some input on which is more comfortable for them


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I would bet that the new bands made of plastic, are not as cold on their leg in the winter
time, like the aluminum would be, just something to think about.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

This might be a stupid question....but can you get bands even if you're not part of a club? 

Where can you get bands and how much would they cost?


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> This might be a stupid question....but can you get bands even if you're not part of a club?
> 
> Where can you get bands and how much would they cost?



yes, just google them




LokotaLoft said:


> well at least there is plenty other places selling them like *foys, jedds, siegals,vita king and new england pigeon supply*


----------

